# Favorite Large Species?



## Ashton (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm looking into buying a large NW species, whether it be a Pamphobeteus or Theraphosa. What is every one's favorite species? It should get at least a solid eight inches when fully grown. No Acanthoscurrias, already have two.


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 15, 2015)

P.regalis, P.rufilata,  p.ornata, Lampropelma violaceopes, and P.cambridgei. Regalis and cambridgei don't usually exceed 7.5 inches in my experience,  but that's still pretty large.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## louise f (Feb 15, 2015)

The  Pelinobius muticus (king baboon ) is one of my favorites in big ones. or the Hysterocrates gigas.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 15, 2015)

Ashton said:


> I'm looking into buying a large NW species, whether it be a Pamphobeteus or Theraphosa. What is every one's favorite species? It should get at least a solid eight inches when fully grown. No Acanthoscurrias, already have two.


I don't have any pamphs  but I can guarantee you 89% of people who reply to this are gonna say pamphs lol. So for the sake of variety, g pulchripes or phormictopus.


Guys he said NW lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 15, 2015)

I love large arboreals.  Not particularly into large terrestrials besides A.geniticula.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashton (Feb 15, 2015)

I meant more NW tropical terrestrial, though I want  all of the above minus any Grammostola that isn't porteri or pulchra (I know, I know... porteri/rosea suck but I love them).


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I don't have any pamphs  but I can guarantee you 89% of people who reply to this are gonna say pamphs lol. So for the sake of variety, g pulchripes or phormictopus.
> 
> 
> Guys he said NW lol


I'll ring that bell all day long!!

P. nigricolor all the way.  I cannot express how much I like mine!  Gotta have one of the best feeding responses in the t world.   I love their carapaces as well, very beautiful.

Xenesthis genus is another....maybe not quite the aggressive feeders as Pamphs, but still gorgeous.   My nigricolor actually looks remarkably similar to X. immanis.

Phormictopus is another.

Please forgive my camera skills.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 15, 2015)

P platyomma and p ultramarinus for looks. And yeah totally forgot about x immanis. Everyone raves about them but they look like a pamph with a bad hairdo on their butts. To me at least. Get a p cancerides.  I haven't heard anyone even talk about these guys lately. 

CB, she's getting so big! Gorgeous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> P platyomma and p ultramarinus for looks. And yeah totally forgot about x immanis. Everyone raves about them but they look like a pamph with a bad hairdo on their butts. To me at least. Get a p cancerides.  I haven't heard anyone even talk about these guys lately.
> 
> CB, she's getting so big! Gorgeous.


Measured her last night at about 4.5"   

That's the other great thing, they grow so fast and gain so much with each molt its astounding.   Its like a whole new t with every molt.


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm going to give my Xenesthis immanis pair a chance to impress me in the future, but right now they run from every prey item I give them. SO-- as predicted, my favorite has to be my pamphobeteus sp. "Duran" pair.

Though of course, my A. geniculata is nothing to scoff at.

---------- Post added 02-15-2015 at 03:28 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> Measured her last night at about 4.5"
> 
> That's the other great thing, they grow so fast and gain so much with each molt its astounding.   Its like a whole new t with every molt.


Nice picture, nice girlie! Phormictopus is definitely something I need to explore. I heard they can be little devils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Feb 15, 2015)

Phormictopus or Pamphobeteus, but that's always my answer when it come to big, tropical, NW terrestrials.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 15, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Measured her last night at about 4.5"
> 
> That's the other great thing, they grow so fast and gain so much with each molt its astounding.   Its like a whole new t with every molt.


Jeez. That is a lot of growth. Does she still her her juvie paint job?


----------



## tbrandt (Feb 15, 2015)

Not sure by your post whether you were hoping to restrict discussion to Pamphobeteus or Theraphosa, but L.Parahybana is an entertaining and gigantic species that won't cost you an arm and a leg. Seems like folks are suggesting something more colorful though.

Can anyone share their experiences with P. Fortis? Temperament, average adult size, feeding behavior, etc.?


----------



## cold blood (Feb 15, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Jeez. That is a lot of growth. Does she still her her juvie paint job?


There is still a very faint "Christmas tree" on her rump, but other than that, adult colors.


Moxie, that pic is P. nigricolor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 15, 2015)

The title of the thread is "Favorite Large Species?". If we're only supposed to be discussing large terrestrials, then perhaps the title should be "Favorite Large Terrestrial".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 15, 2015)

cold blood said:


> There is still a very faint "Christmas tree" on her rump, but other than that, adult colors.
> 
> 
> Moxie, that pic is P. nigricolor



Oh they grow up so fast *tears up*.

---------- Post added 02-15-2015 at 05:51 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> The title of the thread is "Favorite Large Species?". If we're only supposed to be discussing large terrestrials, then perhaps the title should be "Favorite Large Terrestrial".


Solid point. I like pretty much any large OW arboreal, though I plan to become a halpo  wrangler in the near future. I have so many fossorial and terrestrial type enclosures laying around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 15, 2015)

OP not interested but I think G _pulchripes_ is a great one for size yet ease of care.  If mine would ever grow.  I have named mine Aragog in anticipation of eventual size to come.

I swear he molts smaller (okay, exaggeration -- he did gain 1/4 - 1/2 inch last molt.)


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 15, 2015)

tbrandt said:


> Not sure by your post whether you were hoping to restrict discussion to Pamphobeteus or Theraphosa, but L.Parahybana is an entertaining and gigantic species that won't cost you an arm and a leg. Seems like folks are suggesting something more colorful though.


LP's aren't necessarily gigantic.  Most get 7-8" (I had a female that never got over 7").  If you're going for Lasiodora, there's other species in the genus with a little more color, like klugi & difficilus.

---------- Post added 02-15-2015 at 05:08 PM ----------




cold blood said:


> P. nigricolor all the way.  I cannot express how much I like mine!  Gotta have one of the best feeding responses in the t world.   I love their carapaces as well, very beautiful.
> 
> Xenesthis genus is another....maybe not quite the aggressive feeders as Pamphs, but still gorgeous.   My nigricolor actually looks remarkably similar to X. immanis.
> 
> Phormictopus is another.


+1.  If you're into big NW terrestrials, you need a few Pamphos.  Mandatory.  Phormictopus are the 'island version' of those.  Sericopelma is another great choice, along with Xenesthis.  There's some big Acanthoscurria besides geniculata and brocklehursti, like atrox, chacoana, & sternalis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## miss moxie (Feb 15, 2015)

cold blood said:


> There is still a very faint "Christmas tree" on her rump, but other than that, adult colors.
> 
> 
> Moxie, that pic is P. nigricolor


Oopsie. That's what I get for posting without drinking coffee first!


----------



## johnny quango (Feb 15, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I don't have any pamphs  but I can guarantee you 89% of people who reply to this are gonna say pamphs lol. So for the sake of variety, g pulchripes or phormictopus.
> 
> 
> Guys he said NW lol


I was going to suggest Pamphobeteus or Phormictopus but I don't want to be 1 of the 89% lol why not look into avicularia sp kwitara they are a pretty large nw arboreal. But my choice would be a pamp or 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 15, 2015)

A.amazonica also get very large.


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 15, 2015)

Ashton said:


> I'm looking into buying a large NW species, whether it be a Pamphobeteus or Theraphosa. What is every one's favorite species? It should get at least a solid eight inches when fully grown. No Acanthoscurrias, already have two.


Theraphosa Stirmi. Great eaters, large, and aside from what other people think give off a pretty chocolaty brown color. I have a female, one of  the best investments I've made

---------- Post added 02-15-2015 at 08:47 PM ----------




BobGrill said:


> A.amazonica also get very large.


A. Braunhauseni as well, very nice looking too imo


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 15, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Theraphosa Stirmi. Great eaters, large, and aside from what other people think give off a pretty chocolaty brown color. I have a female, one of  the best investments I've made
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-15-2015 at 08:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I think stirmi have nice color as well. For some reason that velvety chocolate brown nice. I mean p muticus takes the cake on the chocolatiest but still. Avics are an option but he said terrestrial so I tried to stick with that theme. 

I agree with poec. There are more than 2 acanthoscurria in the world and they are beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 15, 2015)

Any body have some info on P. machala? I don't have a Pamph yet but hopefully soon I will have that one.
My LP sling is pretty boring, my T. stirmi is a lot more entertaining as is my A. amazonica sling.


----------



## awiec (Feb 16, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Theraphosa Stirmi. Great eaters, large, and aside from what other people think give off a pretty chocolaty brown color. I have a female, one of  the best investments I've made
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-15-2015 at 08:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...


My braunhauseni is a fiesty little bugger and probably matches my pamph and phormic for hunger. But if you want a nice terrestrial then get a p sp purple, they are very nice phormics for a very reasonable price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Feb 16, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Any body have some info on P. machala? I don't have a Pamph yet but hopefully soon I will have that one.
> My LP sling is pretty boring, my T. stirmi is a lot more entertaining as is my A. amazonica sling.


My Pamphobeteus sp machalla is only a sling about 1.5" it doesn't burrow but it will use the hide i provided it's extremely active so it as been housed in a larger than normal enclosure (larger than for a brachy of the same size.  They eat literally till they burst mine ate Friday 13.1.15 and then moulted 15.1.15 to my surprise. I keep mine on mainly dry substrate with a small part moist also I use a small water dish. I don't know about the us but here in the uk these are the least expensive pamphobeteus costing under $20 compare that to my pamp sp mascara that cost $80 for the same size sling it's a no brainer if your wanting to step into keeping pamphobeteus, get 1 or 2 you wont regret it


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 16, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I think stirmi have nice color as well. For some reason that velvety chocolate brown nice. I mean p muticus takes the cake on the chocolatiest but still. Avics are an option but he said terrestrial so I tried to stick with that theme.
> 
> I agree with poec. There are more than 2 acanthoscurria in the world and they are beautiful.


I have two P. Muticus' and I love'em. But they are a high strung speices, not afraid to come out of their burrow and defend their territory.. They are very pretty , but of course being underground dwellers, It's not the T for some one that's looking to see their's and of course because of its defensive nature I wouldn't recommend it, don't know how much ex. the OP has. Theraphosa can be pretty defensive as well, but of course will readily uraticate its hairs than bite:biggrin:::


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 16, 2015)

johnny quango said:


> My Pamphobeteus sp machalla is only a sling about 1.5" it doesn't burrow but it will use the hide i provided it's extremely active so it as been housed in a larger than normal enclosure (larger than for a brachy of the same size.  They eat literally till they burst mine ate Friday 13.1.15 and then moulted 15.1.15 to my surprise. I keep mine on mainly dry substrate with a small part moist also I use a small water dish. I don't know about the us but here in the uk these are the least expensive pamphobeteus costing under $20 compare that to my pamp sp mascara that cost $80 for the same size sling it's a no brainer if your wanting to step into keeping pamphobeteus, get 1 or 2 you wont regret it


I will be getting it in a trade, it will be 1.5" too. Thank you for the info


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 16, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> I have two P. Muticus' and I love'em. But they are a high strung speices, not afraid to come out of their burrow and defend their territory.. They are very pretty , but of course being underground dwellers, It's not the T for some one that's looking to see their's and of course because of its defensive nature I wouldn't recommend it, don't know how much ex. the OP has. Theraphosa can be pretty defensive as well, but of course will readily uraticate its hairs than bite:biggrin:::


Ugh I knowwww, so pretty. Someone was selling their collection but that one was sold when I tried to get it. It was 6 inches too :'(. So I've heard. My obt and e murinus are my most aggressive. Although obt would probably rather bite than my e murinus. I leave them both alone lol. I actually like fossorials. Yeah they can be incredibly difficult to care for because you never know what's going on, but when you see them, so exciting.  My fimbriatus is getting big fast. Competes with my genic for gluttony. The only reason I have no Theraphosa is because they're not cheap lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Ugh I knowwww, so pretty. Someone was selling their collection but that one was sold when I tried to get it. It was 6 inches too :'(. So I've heard. My obt and e murinus are my most aggressive. Although obt would probably rather bite than my e murinus. I leave them both alone lol. I actually like fossorials. Yeah they can be incredibly difficult to care for because you never know what's going on, but when you see them, so exciting.  My fimbriatus is getting big fast. Competes with my genic for gluttony. The only reason I have no Theraphosa is because they're not cheap lol.


I'll keep you posted....my little LPS occasionally sells decent size strirmi for pretty cheap,  under $100 anyway....I've seen them sell them for as low as 59 bucks.  And they're never slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashton (Feb 16, 2015)

One thing is that I'd only be looking for slings due to growth rate and being able to have pictures of them through life stages. I have a T. stirmi which is being traded for an X. immanis sling when the weather clears up. I love the chocolaty brown it is right now. So here is my top five list to get based on posts:

1) Pamphobeteus nigricolor
2) Theraphosa stirmi
3) P. muticus - still trying to get that scientific name memorized
4) Pamphobeteus ultramarinus
5) Pamphobeteus sp. platyomma


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 16, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Ugh I knowwww, so pretty. Someone was selling their collection but that one was sold when I tried to get it. It was 6 inches too :'(. So I've heard. My obt and e murinus are my most aggressive. Although obt would probably rather bite than my e murinus. I leave them both alone lol. I actually like fossorials. Yeah they can be incredibly difficult to care for because you never know what's going on, but when you see them, so exciting.  My fimbriatus is getting big fast. Competes with my genic for gluttony. The only reason I have no Theraphosa is because they're not cheap lol.


I love fossorials as well.. My Chilobrachys Guang's are gluttonous like yours as well. Look in to those very cool, and another one of my favs in this case is H.Gigas, very moisture dependent like Theraphosa blondi, but if you can do it they're very cool as well. I bought my T. Stirmi, at 4" a while back for 80$. Not terribly expensive considering.. But everyone's budget and $$ risk is different

---------- Post added 02-16-2015 at 11:57 AM ----------




Ashton said:


> One thing is that I'd only be looking for slings due to growth rate and being able to have pictures of them through life stages. I have a T. stirmi which is being traded for an X. immanis sling when the weather clears up. I love the chocolaty brown it is right now. So here is my top five list to get based on posts:
> 
> 1) Pamphobeteus nigricolor
> 2) Theraphosa stirmi
> ...


Lol P. Muticus is awesome, mine are very active.


----------



## Sana (Feb 16, 2015)

Ashton said:


> One thing is that I'd only be looking for slings due to growth rate and being able to have pictures of them through life stages. I have a T. stirmi which is being traded for an X. immanis sling when the weather clears up. I love the chocolaty brown it is right now. So here is my top five list to get based on posts:
> 
> 1) Pamphobeteus nigricolor
> 2) Theraphosa stirmi
> ...


I'm in love with the P. ultramarinus off of that list.  A bit costly, but totally worth it to me.


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2015)

Sana said:


> I'm in love with the P. ultramarinus off of that list.  A bit costly, but totally worth it to me.


Problem is that the op is looking for a large terrestrial and ultramarinus is the only Pamph that doesn't qualify in my book....super-cool for sure...but not large....6" range...unlike say nigricolor which can reach 9".


----------



## RussoTuristo (Feb 16, 2015)

Recently I feel like I'm on this forum just to say "G. iheringi" in various threads, so here goes: G. iheringi. I don't think it gets as big as G. pulchripes or L. parahybana (and definitely not as big as Teraphosas), but it is definitely on the large side of the NW terrestrial spectrum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Feb 16, 2015)

If I recall iheringi is the largest member of that genus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RussoTuristo (Feb 16, 2015)

viper69 said:


> If I recall iheringi is the largest member of that genus.


Some do say so, yes. Others say G. pulchripes, and yet others say G. grossa (which is a mythical animal as far as I'm concerned, it being so rare in the hobby).


----------



## cold blood (Feb 16, 2015)

viper69 said:


> If I recall iheringi is the largest member of that genus.


I've heard this as well.  Great eaters, too....and I have also heard they are the fastest growers in the genus.


----------



## RussoTuristo (Feb 16, 2015)

cold blood said:


> and I have also heard they are the fastest growers in the genus.


At least among the species common in the hobby, it definitely is, by far.


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Feb 16, 2015)

I Would Say A T.stirmi NW's Arent My Thing If It Was Me I Would Go For A P.cancerides Or Someing OW Or Evil xD


----------



## johnny quango (Feb 16, 2015)

viper69 said:


> If I recall iheringi is the largest member of that genus.


 Ive heard this also although I was recently told that G anthracina gets larger with certain one's said to hit 10" whether or not this is true i don't know. But the G iheringi qualifies as large nw and stunning also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Johnny Did You T We Ordered At The Same Time Arrive From TSS? Mine Arrived DOA.... Forgotn The Spec Name ;-;


----------



## johnny quango (Feb 16, 2015)

Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> Hey Johnny Did You T We Ordered At The Same Time Arrive From TSS? Mine Arrived DOA.... Forgotn The Spec Name ;-;


I ordered 3 and they all arrived in excellent condition. I ordered 3 others rather than the i spoke to you about i ended up ordering Eucratoscelus constrictus, Phormictopus cochleasvorax and Eupalaestrus weijenberghi all slings and all doing great. Sorry to hear about your doa


----------



## awiec (Feb 16, 2015)

cold blood said:


> I've heard this as well.  Great eaters, too....and I have also heard they are the fastest growers in the genus.


If I recall, they have the largest legspan along with being the fastes growers while the heaviest are grossa/pulchripes/one of the rare ones. Though my iheringi grows at a very nice rate, it has gone from .75 inches to 2 inches in the past 8 months and has all the attitude of a pamph.


----------



## scott99 (Feb 16, 2015)

Lasiodora parahybana.........


----------



## viper69 (Feb 16, 2015)

awiec said:


> If I recall, they have the largest legspan along with being the fastes growers while the heaviest are grossa/pulchripes/one of the rare ones. Though my iheringi grows at a very nice rate, it has gone from .75 inches to 2 inches in the past 8 months and has all the attitude of a pamph.


They are definitely not as bulky as the other members. They are more spindly looking, sort of like GBBs. Their setae on their legs REALLY stick out, like long fibers on a pipe cleaner. Mine eats like there's no tomorrow. The only T I have that used to eat like this is my Curly Hair.

Also their mirror patch on their abdomen is HUGE compared to other NW terrestrials I'm familiar with. I'd say at least 2/3's of the abdomen is mirror patch, it's in the shape of a broad crescent, exactly like the defroster/defogger toggle switch in modern American cars.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Feb 16, 2015)

A. iodius.  Similar to chalcodes, but with a beautiful copper-gold tinge.  And after they molt, they become an intense jet black color.  I hope to find some more this spring 

 edit:  most people will probably try to correct me and say aphonos are small-ish, but Iodius can grow to 6", which is definitely a large tarantula, even though they're not monster 10 inchers. (lol sounds funny)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec (Feb 16, 2015)

viper69 said:


> They are definitely not as bulky as the other members. They are more spindly looking, sort of like GBBs. Their setae on their legs REALLY stick out, like long fibers on a pipe cleaner. Mine eats like there's no tomorrow. The only T I have that used to eat like this is my Curly Hair.
> 
> Also their mirror patch on their abdomen is HUGE compared to other NW terrestrials I'm familiar with. I'd say at least 2/3's of the abdomen is mirror patch, it's in the shape of a broad crescent, exactly like the defroster/defogger toggle switch in modern American cars.


I can attest that, the patch is obnoxious, basically you have a patch with a little bit of red "hairs" surrounding it. Mine is built like my gbb and acts pretty similar except it's more bold ala pamphs/phormics


----------



## RussoTuristo (Feb 17, 2015)

awiec said:


> Mine is built like my gbb and acts pretty similar except it's more bold ala pamphs/phormics


Thankfully mine acts nothing like a GBB. It does web a lot (but on the ground) and pounces on prey like it's starving, but other than that it's a very chill and calm T, very much unlike my GBB. My G. iheringi never even flicks hairs, while the GBB works that butt with both legs if I so much as look at it funny.


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Smokehound714 said:


> most people will probably try to correct me and say aphonos are small-ish, but Iodius can grow to 6", which is definitely a large tarantula, even though they're not monster 10 inchers.


5-6" is average-size.  'Large' would start at 7".  In a thread asking for large species _(a solid 8"), _a suggestion of a 6" Aphonopelma would seem that someone went off-track.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 17, 2015)

I think feeling if something is large or not, that is more opinion based than anything. We are talking about tarantulas, they are all ready pretty 'large' compared to other spiders any ways.


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 17, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I think feeling if something is large or not, that is more opinion based than anything. We are talking about tarantulas, they are all ready pretty 'large' compared to other spiders any ways.


True, but I think poec's system makes sense. 5 to 6 inches does seem to be the norm for the majority of species, so i d consider that average sized.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I think feeling if something is large or not, that is more opinion based than anything. We are talking about tarantulas, they are all ready pretty 'large' compared to other spiders any ways.


By that reasoning, we could call a 3" dwarf tarantula species 'large.'  In the very first post the OP asked for a 'solid 8 inches' and shortly after that clarified it to be just terrestrials.  I don't know why those parameters would be hard for anyone to follow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ghost Dragon (Feb 17, 2015)

My largest is an 8+ inch MF LP.  Very neat to watch her lumber around.

I also have a 2.5+ inch _G. pulchripes_, that hopefully will get to be the same size as my LP someday. 

Not sure if the rest of my collection (pokies & various _Brachypelmas_ and _Grammastolas_) would qualify as 'large'.


----------



## BobGrill (Feb 17, 2015)

Pokies are considered large, as most are 7 inches or above. The smallest (to my knowledge) is metallica, which gets around 6 inches. That's small for a Pokie, but average for a tarantula in general.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 17, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I think feeling if something is large or not, that is more opinion based than anything. We are talking about tarantulas, they are all ready pretty 'large' compared to other spiders any ways.


OP did request submissions of those 8" plus.
So -- your school closed today?
My work did.
Suddenly I am 40 years younger, remember listening on the radio for school closings -- BIG DEAL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> By that reasoning, we could call a 3" dwarf tarantula species 'large.'  In the very first post the OP asked for a 'solid 8 inches' and shortly after that clarified it to be just terrestrials.  I don't know why those parameters would be hard for anyone to follow.


We very well could call one that small large, it is all opinionated though, that's what I am saying. I am not saying that A. iodius should fit the op's criteria, I was just saying large is all an opinion. You guys misread my comment, I was just stating that it isn't a 'small' spider by any means, that doesn't mean I was saying it is a good choice for a 'large' tarantula.

Ellenantula, yes my school is closed today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> We very well could call one that small large, it is all opinionated though, that's what I am saying.



It's not a general 'large' spider thing to debate.  The criteria's 8" on this thread, so that takes out most of the opinion.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 17, 2015)

I am aware, I was just making a statement. I just woke up though when I made that comment, I was not thinking at 100% lol. Just ignore my stupid comment.


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 17, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> I love fossorials as well.. My Chilobrachys Guang's are gluttonous like yours as well. Look in to those very cool, and another one of my favs in this case is H.Gigas, very moisture dependent like Theraphosa blondi, but if you can do it they're very cool as well. I bought my T. Stirmi, at 4" a while back for 80$. Not terribly expensive considering.. But everyone's budget and $$ risk is different
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-16-2015 at 11:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...


I have. I don't think they're that good looking.  I do want h gigas for their swimming quality of course.  I have moisture dependents. Nbd. Yeah.... money.  I passed up $45 olivacea  slings to save up for more supplies and lugardi slings in a few months.  I'm still recovering from having to pass them up. Might need therapy.  It was like a life decision lol. I can do without stirmi for now. I prefer fast and defensive. I'll probably work that end before I get large tropicals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 17, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I have. I don't think they're that good looking.  I do want h gigas for their swimming quality of course.  I have moisture dependents. Nbd. Yeah.... money.  I passed up $45 olivacea  slings to save up for more supplies and lugardi slings in a few months.  I'm still recovering from having to pass them up. Might need therapy.  It was like a life decision lol. I can do without stirmi for now. I prefer fast and defensive. I'll probably work that end before I get large tropicals.


Haha STOP.. I'm recovering from my choice in not getting P. Chordatus and Lugardi.... I think we should start group counseling for people like us. Personally I share your taste in Tropicals/ Moisture dependent species of T' and  for me, Scorpions as well..  I personally think Theraphosa is very pretty, chocolaty brown, big and very aggressive. Refer me to these 45$ Olivacea slings haha I'll buy em


----------



## Poec54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I just woke up thought when I made that comment, I was not thinking at 100% lol. Just ignore my stupid comment.



Alright, but from now on, you have to promise to have a cup of strong coffee before you sit down in front of a keyboard in the mornings.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 17, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Alright, but from now on, you have to promise to have a cup of strong coffee before you sit down in front of a keyboard in the mornings.


French Roast usually does the trick.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Bleh, coffee, unless loaded with sugar, tastes terrible! But yes, I will definitely get my thinking at 100% before I say something though!


----------



## cold blood (Feb 17, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Bleh, coffee, unless loaded with sugar, tastes terrible! But yes, I will definitely get my thinking at 100% before I say something though!


Then down a red bull...hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 17, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Then down a red bull...hehe


Lets not kill the poor guy Coldblood...


----------



## cold blood (Feb 17, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Lets not kill the poor guy Coldblood...


Hey, I coulda said to smoke some crack.   BTW, don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lol, you guys are hilarious.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 17, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Hey, I coulda said to smoke some crack.   BTW, don't.


Stick with the coffee Biollantefan54 lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sana (Feb 17, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Bleh, coffee, unless loaded with sugar, tastes terrible! But yes, I will definitely get my thinking at 100% before I say something though!


All you need is sugar and a little chocolate caramel creamer and coffee becomes an absolute delight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 17, 2015)

I will try that! The only thing that tastes 'slightly' like coffee that I like is those little bottled Starbucks chilled mochas lol.


----------



## Sana (Feb 17, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> I will try that! The only thing that tastes 'slightly' like coffee that I like is those little bottled Starbucks chilled mochas lol.


With enough chocolate caramel creamer, you'll find coffee to be amazingly similar to those things.  You could even put it over ice if you prefer chilled.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like a very good plan! Sorry for derailing it lol!

I like Theraphosa and Pamphobeteus mostly for large terrestrials though.


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 17, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Haha STOP.. I'm recovering from my choice in not getting P. Chordatus and Lugardi.... I think we should start group counseling for people like us. Personally I share your taste in Tropicals/ Moisture dependent species of T' and  for me, Scorpions as well..  I personally think Theraphosa is very pretty, chocolaty brown, big and very aggressive. Refer me to these 45$ Olivacea slings haha I'll buy em


Please we must. Grief counseling. Had cheap c sp hatihati too....  I have no cyrios yet (haven't really come across any locally) but I think that's the nest looking so far. I should be getting lugardi soon. Eeee.  So overlooked. Darn obts. I want h villosella too. Scorps. Eeegh  Creepy. They're cool  no doubt but I'm not ready to drop that cash on one yet. I'd rather save for something less common.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashton (Feb 17, 2015)

+1 with a few of you that like moisture dependent species. I love the idea of being able to build vivariums and paludariums. If I was interested in frogs I would have a nice dart frog tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 18, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Please we must. Grief counseling. Had cheap c sp hatihati too....  I have no cyrios yet (haven't really come across any locally) but I think that's the nest looking so far. I should be getting lugardi soon. Eeee.  So overlooked. Darn obts. I want h villosella too. Scorps. Eeegh  Creepy. They're cool  no doubt but I'm not ready to drop that cash on one yet. I'd rather save for something less common.


I have criopagopus species and H. Vilosella, both fascinating, but Cyriopagopus is more of a shy type T. H. Villosella's are awesome webbers and diggers! As for scorps, I deal exclusively with H. Longimanus, which is an Asian Tropical species, pretty common as well, like you inferred.

---------- Post added 02-18-2015 at 08:37 AM ----------




Ashton said:


> +1 with a few of you that like moisture dependent species. I love the idea of being able to build vivariums and paludariums. If I was interested in frogs I would have a nice dart frog tank.


Never too late to start!!


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 18, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> I have criopagopus species and H. Vilosella, both fascinating, but Cyriopagopus is more of a shy type T. H. Villosella's are awesome webbers and diggers! As for scorps, I deal exclusively with H. Longimanus, which is an Asian Tropical species, pretty common as well, like you inferred.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-18-2015 at 08:37 AM ----------
> 
> ...


Oh I've read tons about them. villosella are on my wish list, cyrios  will find me eventually. With the exception of poecs, I want a lot of African species for some reason.  I'm just buying things as they come along and my wallet allows Lol.  I also don't want spider overload.  I just loaned 2 MM h macs, that could potentially be a lot of little H macs between 4 females, if the one little guy makes it past his 1st.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 18, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Oh I've read tons about them. villosella are on my wish list, cyrios  will find me eventually. With the exception of poecs, I want a lot of African species for some reason.  I'm just buying things as they come along and my wallet allows Lol.  I also don't want spider overload.  I just loaned 2 MM h macs, that could potentially be a lot of little H macs between 4 females, if the one little guy makes it past his 1st.


Congrats on the H Macs and hopefully things go well.. Be careful what you wish for...The Cyrio's WILL find you.. Question is will you see them creeping in LOL. 
I've got H Mac's, H. Gigas, P. Muticus, H. Villosella, E. Pachypus, M. Balfouri, P. Murinus, not extensive, but multiples of just about all that I mentioned. Have not regretted it at all Unfortunately Aftrican T's live shorter than many other T's, but 8-12 years is still a long time! And I'm sure there are records of longer lifespans.. African species are unique, Like any other.. But to kinda of wind it back, of African species, P.Muticus, and H.Gigas will be the larger T's. And happen to be my Two favs of African species. C. sp. HatiHati don't get very large, compared to other Asian T's like C. sp. Sumatran Tiger, or L. Violaceopes(Previously in the Cyriopagopus genus), but very feisty and cool buggers! When you see them that is ha


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 18, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> Congrats on the H Macs and hopefully things go well.. Be careful what you wish for...The Cyrio's WILL find you.. Question is will you see them creeping in LOL.
> I've got H Mac's, H. Gigas, P. Muticus, H. Villosella, E. Pachypus, M. Balfouri, P. Murinus, not extensive, but multiples of just about all that I mentioned. Have not regretted it at all Unfortunately Aftrican T's live shorter than many other T's, but 8-12 years is still a long time! And I'm sure there are records of longer lifespans.. African species are unique, Like any other.. But to kinda of wind it back, of African species, P.Muticus, and H.Gigas will be the larger T's. And happen to be my Two favs of African species. C. sp. HatiHati don't get very large, compared to other Asian T's like C. sp. Sumatran Tiger, or L. Violaceopes(Previously in the Cyriopagopus genus), but very feisty and cool buggers! When you see them that is ha


If I got a p muticus it would have to be a juvie. I wouldn't wait that long for a sling to grow. yeah, I really want an I mira and I know I can get them but they live like 6 years. They are gorgeous though.  Halpos get big too. I like c Sp. Sumatran Tiger but I still like hatihati better as far as looks go. I actually like l nigerrimum better than violaceopes. There's just so many blue tarantulas. Not OW, but I wish a fracta were available. That is a pretty spider. Heard they're mean.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't come herw and read these threads. I want a P. muticus now. I like the African Ts too.

I need horned baboons first.

I don't have any large Ts. I have small Ts that will get maybe 7". 2 Juvie /sub adult L.p.s that are by far my most amusing Ts.

And 2 P. regalis slings that are fascinating to watch.

So there. That's all I can comment on.

Go Lasiodora parahybanas and Poecilotheria regalis!


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 18, 2015)

gobey said:


> I can't come herw and read these threads. I want a P. muticus now. I like the African Ts too.
> 
> I need horned baboons first.
> 
> ...


Why do you "need" horned baboons first? Lol. I mean they're great, really fast and build cool burrows. My biggest (or will be big), are p fasciata, LP, p rufilata and my e murinus is big for the species.  I like color more than size, although size is a plus. Get h gigas lol. I'll probably get that before p muticus.  I mean come on,  they're 8 legged Phelps. I'll train mine to compete in the Olympics. You'll all wish you had a gold medal like me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Feb 18, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Why do you "need" horned baboons first? Lol. I mean they're great, really fast and build cool burrows. My biggest (or will be big), are p fasciata, LP, p rufilata and my e murinus is big for the species.  I like color more than size, although size is a plus. Get h gigas lol. I'll probably get that before p muticus.  I mean come on,  they're 8 legged Phelps. I'll train mine to compete in the Olympics. You'll all wish you had a gold medal like me


Because bro... I don't have any...

And they're tarantulas with horns. 

Horns...

Tarantulas...

Horns...

Seriously

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 18, 2015)

gobey said:


> Because bro... I don't have any...
> 
> And they're tarantulas with horns.
> 
> ...



Bro.... Finally someone who understands...... they are goofy looking.  My 3.5 inch female darlingi has a full grown hat for her size. Yes, I call them hats. A tarantula hat. Like a party hat! Because my tarantulas like to party. I bring them to the bars. Good wingmen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Feb 18, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Bro.... Finally someone who understands...... they are goofy looking.  My 3.5 inch female darlingi has a full grown hat for her size. Yes, I call them hats. A tarantula hat. Like a party hat! Because my tarantulas like to party. I bring them to the bars. Good wingmen.


YES! That's exactly what they look like!!!

I kind of think all tarantulas are goofy looking. That's why they're not as creepy to me as actual spiders. Go figure big spiders aren't as scary. 

Although I respect what they can do. Especially my OWs.

But yeah. Party hats ftw.


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 18, 2015)

gobey said:


> YES! That's exactly what they look like!!!
> 
> I kind of think all tarantulas are goofy looking. That's why they're not as creepy to me as actual spiders. Go figure big spiders aren't as scary.
> 
> ...


I think we're twinning here. They are funny looking. Probably because of the stuff they do. I was doing maintenance in one of my avics enclosure  and found this god awful thing. I think it was a brown widow. I put the avic in my hand, screamed for someone to make the unwelcome guest go away, and put the avic back. Holding big spider, I call for someone to take care of little spider. Please tell me where the logic is in that? 

Oh me too. I don't plan on making friends with my obt any time soon. She's the Regina George of all my darlings. 

I tell people I have a tarantula with a hat.  They think I dress them up or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 18, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> If I got a p muticus it would have to be a juvie. I wouldn't wait that long for a sling to grow. yeah, I really want an I mira and I know I can get them but they live like 6 years. They are gorgeous though.  Halpos get big too. I like c Sp. Sumatran Tiger but I still like hatihati better as far as looks go. I actually like l nigerrimum better than violaceopes. There's just so many blue tarantulas. Not OW, but I wish a fracta were available. That is a pretty spider. Heard they're mean.


P. Muticus aren't very slow growers as slings, feed them enough they'll grow. It's once they hit their juvie stage that they become rebellious and halt their life no matter what haha....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 18, 2015)

eldondominicano said:


> P. Muticus aren't very slow growers as slings, feed them enough they'll grow. It's once they hit their juvie stage that they become rebellious and halt their life no matter what haha....


Well at least at that point they're big enough to see lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gobey (Feb 18, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I think we're twinning here. They are funny looking. Probably because of the stuff they do. I was doing maintenance in one of my avics enclosure  and found this god awful thing. I think it was a brown widow. I put the avic in my hand, screamed for someone to make the unwelcome guest go away, and put the avic back. Holding big spider, I call for someone to take care of little spider. Please tell me where the logic is in that?
> 
> Oh me too. I don't plan on making friends with my obt any time soon. She's the Regina George of all my darlings.
> 
> I tell people I have a tarantula with a hat.  They think I dress them up or something.


Little spiders.... You don't know where they are.

Tarantulas. There it is.

My L.p.s stare up at me with the doofiest look. One time I caught my bigger one moving substrate with his chilicerae. He looked up at me like he was doing something he wasn't supposed to.

I mean I'm anthropomorphising,,. But


----------



## eldondominicano (Feb 19, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Well at least at that point they're big enough to see lol.


haha.. Touché..


----------



## IHeartTs (Feb 19, 2015)

gobey said:


> Little spiders.... You don't know where they are.
> 
> Tarantulas. There it is.
> 
> ...


I just hate them. They just float down from nowhere and end up places you wouldn't like to see them. I was doing my hair one night and I saw this floaty thing in the mirror, yellow sac spider chilling by my head. I hid in the corner and threw stuff at it til it was gone. 

My GBB is a goof like that. She's a terrible hunter and not the best eater so she'll sometimes start grabbing at her prey but give up and flick some hairs. Then she shamefully goes into her hide for days. Like she runs away like a guilty cat. I think she has brain damage lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

